# AEW Rampage 10/1/21 Official Discussion Thread



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa on the card 


@Emmanuelle 
@Firefromthegods


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Bryan, Jade, Cassidy taking the dubs. Should be cool.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bryan vs Nick will be must see TV.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is a good opportunity for Jade to take an L to drop her down the rankings, while having Thunder Rosa pin Nyla Rose to move her towards a shot at the belt.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They'll probably open the show with Bryan/Nick Jackson considering the time slot, do the hair vs hair in the middle, and have the women main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Stacked

should be amazing and Nick v Danielson might be MOTY when all is said and done


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Stacked
> 
> should be amazing and Nick v Danielson might be MOTY when all is said and done


Nick and Bryan will be very good, but it has no chance at MOTY, due to the lack of “tension”. Nick is gonna show his athleticism, and Bryan will keep the silly stuff to a minimum, but it is going to lack some drama and tension.

Before this is all over, though, I want the Bucks to address the PWG tag tourney and give Bryant a vicious, STIFF beatdown. Lean into the shared history of the competitors. Bryan’s tough and can take it, and it will draw serious heat from the live crowd.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Nick and Bryan will be very good, but it has no chance at MOTY, due to the lack of “tension”. Nick is gonna show his athleticism, and Bryan will keep the silly stuff to a minimum, but it is going to lack some drama and tension.
> 
> Before this is all over, though, I want the Bucks to address the PWG tag tourney and give Bryant a vicious, STIFF beatdown. Lean into the shared history of the competitors. Bryan’s tough and can take it, and it will draw serious heat from the live crowd.


sure, you’re right - hyperbole from me

but remember - nick v penta almost got moty without real tension

these are talented guys

but you‘re right - won’t be actual MOTY


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> sure, you’re right - hyperbole from me
> 
> but remember - nick v penta almost got moty without real tension
> 
> ...


You mean Nick vs Fenix last year in early-January, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> You mean Nick vs Fenix last year in early-January, right?


i do - its too early in the morning for me


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

I love watching Bryan wrestle, I’ll be tuning in for sure.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll watch the Bryan vs Jackson match, God damn they're really going to make me sit through one of the Young Bucks just to watch Bryan.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Great card. They’re putting in the effort this week.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I think TK is building up Jade Cargill to the point that she’s going to beat Brit for the title.

Then Brit can get back in to her feud with Thunder Rosa since you don’t need a belt involved there for it to be a huge match.

I really don’t think the title helps Brit. She’s over as it is. They need to put it on someone that will elevate them, and then when that person is beat it creates another star. So Jade being the monster heel champ is the right move. When someone beats her, then that girl will be a huge star. I’d have Jade beat Britt, then beat some others, then the new star baby face to finally beat Jade will be Skye Blue.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> I think TK is building up Jade Cargill to the point that she’s going to beat Brit for the title.
> 
> Then Brit can get back in to her feud with Thunder Rosa since you don’t need a belt involved there for it to be a huge match.
> 
> I really don’t think the title helps Brit. She’s over as it is. They need to put it on someone that will elevate them, and then when that person is beat it creates another star. So Jade being the monster heel champ is the right move. When someone beats her, then that girl will be a huge star. I’d have Jade beat Britt, then beat some others, then the new star baby face to finally beat Jade will be Skye Blue.


The next champion will be Thunder Rosa


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jade should be nowhere near the women's title until she learns how to work. She's a physical phenom but still green as anything. AEW is the pro wrestling alternative and needs champions who can work, otherwise what distinguishes it? Thunder Rosa should be the next champion and Britt should send Jamie Hayter after her as Thunder vs. Jamie is the type of feud that could really deliver in the ring and out of it.

Anyway, Rampage looks pretty stacked. Every match has a concept and meaning, it's how the 'B' show should look really.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> The next champion will be Thunder Rosa


you haven’t read the spoilers!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not often you get a triple threat match in AEW, let alone a women's one. 

Big night for Jade - though I am sure both Nyla and Thunder Rosa will hide her greeness well.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Jade should be nowhere near the women's title until she learns how to work. She's a physical phenom but still green as anything. AEW is the pro wrestling alternative and needs champions who can work, otherwise what distinguishes it? Thunder Rosa should be the next champion and Britt should send Jamie Hayter after her as Thunder vs. Jamie is the type of feud that could really deliver in the ring and out of it.
> 
> Anyway, Rampage looks pretty stacked. Every match has a concept and meaning, it's how the 'B' show should look really.


I think characters in women’s wrestling are far more important than work rate. Jade may be green but the booking concept is the same as when WCW booked Goldberg.

Build up a monster so that the baby face that beats the monster is mega over


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> The next champion will be Thunder Rosa


Lol. Not with how they're pushing Jade. I don't see it.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Yay, Thunder Rosa on tv! Hope she manages to help the other two along to a good match. And hopefully we see more of her going forward - she's the best all round talent they have in that division (although Britt is great at what she does). 

Card looks great for an hour long show - just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go Bryan!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> you haven’t read the spoilers!


thanks then! ffs you shouldn´t had said. Even, i continue to say that she will be the next champ!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Nobody give any fucking hint on the show wtf.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nobody give any fucking hint on the show wtf.


If I didn't want a show spoiled, I certainly wouldn't be reading a thread before it airs


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> If I didn't want a show spoiled, I certainly wouldn't be reading a thread before it airs


Is this your first time on the forum? 
Your excuse would be valid had the show aired, if it didn’t air then don’t fucking talk about spoilers without hiding it or in a specific thread of people that read spoilers.
What you did is being a know it all twat. Your response was meaningless because we’re in a thread before a show has happened discussing what could and what should. Nobody gives a shit if you read the spoilers, we could have read them too if we wanted, so discuss with people has.

You could also get a warning for what you did btw if any anyone bothers to report you.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> If I didn't want a show spoiled, I certainly wouldn't be reading a thread before it airs


We are discussing the show before it airs (with the information we have from the previous shows)! So no spoilers should be allowed here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ProjectGargano said:


> We are discussing the show before it airs (with the information we have from the previous shows)! So no spoilers should be allowed here.


Plus, talking about the show during the show..


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The first two matches should be good. Not at all interested in OC vs. Jack Evans though. At some point the members in HFO need to start questioning why they are still with Matt Hardy when they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Khan is announcing the Casino Ladder Match participants tonight. He

My guess:
Malakai Black
Jon Moxley
CM Punk
Ricky Starks or Hobbs
Cody
Eddie Kingston
Joker: Hangman

That is a strong line up and give Hangman a win over some bigger names before setting up his match with Kenny.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> Khan is announcing the Casino Ladder Match participants tonight. He
> 
> My guess:
> Malakai Black
> ...


I wouldn´t go with that strong line up, some of that you said can´t afford losses now. I would put Lio Rush, Powerhouse Hobbs, Scorpio Sky, Mox and 2 more (+Hangman to win).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Khan is announcing the Casino Ladder Match participants tonight. He
> 
> My guess:
> Malakai Black
> ...


I think they would probably put some sort of maniac in the match like Darby Allin or Rey Fenix and maybe a big dude like Miro or Lance Archer


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I am absolutely psyched for Danielson vs. Nick Jackson. It should at least be as good as Cole vs. Jungle Boy on Dynamite was I hope. I also hope the recent trend of less overbooking in Elite matches continues and it's not full of interference.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan vs Jackson should be pretty dope. Looking forward to the women's 3 way as well, Rosa is gonna have some heavy lifting to do.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Decent Smackdown. Hope Rampage is good too. This Danielson match should be fire.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really looking forward to this match, Nick is great and by far the better in ring talent of The young Bucks, should be a great match.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Dragon opening the show, hell yes!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444120404713484288


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Bryan vs Jackson should be pretty dope. Looking forward to the women's 3 way as well, Rosa is gonna have some heavy lifting to do.


She’s definitely going to break her back tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God The Bucks would straight up retire and never wrestle again if Rick Knox retired or died, seems like they can't do a match without his corpse looking ass reffing it for some reason.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I like Danielson going back to a more serious persona.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IMO a shotgun dropkick is when you dropkick them into the turnbuckle like Finn Balor. What Danielson did was a missile dropkick


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> God The Bucks would straight up retire and never wrestle again if Rick Knox retired or died, seems like they can't do a match without his corpse looking ass reffing it for some reason.


It helps them to have a ref that never requires tags and overreacts to all the spots despite being the ref.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan tieing that boy Nick up


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Is the jumpsuit guy spraying hair spray?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bryaning up, bro.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Bryan’s chest got a sun tan lol.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Young Bucks really suck and that fact is made extremely apparent when they cant spam double team spots all match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The leg slapping is annoying lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nick is botching like crazy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> "Knee strike"
> Actually his signature running dropkick


Straight up Mike Adamle moment right there. :T


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Bryan’s kicks are brutal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Match is a bit too long for Bryan. He should have wasted this shithead by now


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> The leg slapping is annoying lol.


now you understand why tajiri went from trunks to pants


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match isn't doing much for me tbh. Was expecting a lot better based off spoiler report.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Regular Sharpshooters don't seem that painful after seeing Daniel Garcia's version of it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cutler getting the shit kicked outta him lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously? Cattle Mutilation has always been a terrible move, i don't see how it hurts the opponent at all, looks more painful on Bryan than his opponent tbh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson is being extra brutal in AEW and I love it. I dug that match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked that match a lot. Danielson is a beast


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was great, I like that he didn’t use the running knee for the win.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Cattle Mutilation being a legit finisher again, even though I prefer the LeBell Lock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Cutler getting the shit kicked outta him lmao


should be an automatic dq but then again aew doesn't do dq's.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Kenny really tried to jump in what did he expect would happen 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444124749622386690


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sell it Kenny Sell it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cool they had Kenny show some balls


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kenny caring more about his friend than Roman caring about his cousins lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Cool they had Kenny show some balls


He looked like an idiot more than anything lol.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This Starks vignette looks crisp


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone else almost miss that video thinking they cut to commercial, and whatever Starks had to say was going to be after commercial?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He looked like an idiot more than anything lol.


Yeah, but it makes sense though. He didn't want to get stood up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice to see Cattle Mutilation being a legit finisher again, even though I prefer the LeBell Lock.


The move has just never looked painful to me, Bryan just holds onto their arms while balancing on his head bent backwards, looks more painful on Bryan than his opponent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Cool they had Kenny show some balls


Like your boy in high school who gets clowned thinking he finna scrap with everybody and win lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

I like how the opening to Nick vs Bryan is Bryan going "I know a thousand holds, so Imma use them all"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Like your boy in high school who gets clowned thinking he finna scrap with everybody and win lol


That's one way to look at it [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Ricky Starks vignette was nice. I thought the Brian Cage feud was over though lol.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

And people were trying to claim Bryan is the exact same as he was in WWE.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage is back from injury so they can resume this feud. He worked an Indy match yesterday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fwwla said:


> And people were trying to claim Bryan is the exact same as he was in WWE.


Yeah Stark took his title and Brian has been gone since, weird Stark suddenly trash talking him again like they're back into their feud even though Brian's been gone.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk setting the stage for some major stories coming up


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Great Match. aftermath wasnt.. at least kenny joined the ring. douple tap was unneccessary..

hook needs a new haircut! thats the only thing, why i really hate him. i want to hate him, but in the "good way". because he seems to be a good heel and im interested, what hes capable of. but the haircut is a nogo..


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So Nyla Rose taking the pin right...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can they go 1 single show without Punk on it? they're really shoving him down peoples throat's. Even when he's not got a match or promo they stick him on commentary. He has nothing going on and they still just have a promo of him talking about he's ready for what comes next or something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan/Jackson was eh... not a great second match for Bryan. It wasn't bad, but I guess I expected too much there.

Decent Punk promo, and this triple threat I'm actually interested in seeing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trophies said:


> So Nyla Rose taking the pin right...


I think so. I think Rosa is winning and they'll want to protect Jade so...yeah lol!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THUNDER ROSSSAAAA TIME LETS GO lol


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Jade! Her theme! 

and thunder is going to pin nyla! 30 minutes left? time is really flying with aew.. still pumped from bryan vs. nick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So whats left on Rampage?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DC (Wonder Woman) vs Marvel (Storm)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jade noticeably taller than Nyla...nice!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> So whats left on Rampage?


Hair vs. Hair Orange Cassidy vs. Jack Evans. 

Looking forward to both themes!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444127379316695044


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

burtchensen said:


> Hair vs. Hair Orange Cassidy vs. Jack Evans.
> 
> Looking forward to both themes!


Yeah lol i'm probably gonna bow out then, no interest in either guy and its obvious OC is winning.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> The move has just never looked painful to me, Bryan just holds onto their arms while balancing on his head bent backwards, looks more painful on Bryan than his opponent.


The bridge adds pressure, much like with Charlotte's Figure Eight Leglock. And seeing as how the chickenwing is a legitimately debilitating yet easy-to-apply hold, I have no issue with the CM being a finisher again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like how Thunder Rosa has started landing on her feet on her dropkicks. Used to be such a brutal move but I don't like how it looks when she doesn't fall with it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jadeberg


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh fuck off


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Woah! Jade actually won.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nyla shoulda took the pin smh


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Uff..2 out of 3 chairshots were somewhat vicious but Jade pinning Rosa is a surprise tbh.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jade is an absolute babe, but holy hell, her last 2 chair shots were the only decent ones compared to the string of obviously restrained ones.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This show is nearly over already, damn.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reports said they have Britt vs Thunder planned for early 2022 so I guess they want to get her down the rankings. But Britt vs Jade could be bad, can't see Britt being able to carry a rookie. Maybe Shida vs Serena will lead to one of them challenging Britt instead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Reports said they have Britt vs Thunder planned for early 2022 so I guess they want to get her down the rankings. But Britt vs Jade could be bad, can't see Britt being able to carry a rookie.


If they do Britt vs Jade, they should make it a gimmick match. Table match could work, that way Jade doesn't take a pin or submission.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Oh fuck off





Chris22 said:


> Woah! Jade actually won.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy fuck, that Casino Battle Royale looks staaaacked.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Geeee said:


> If they do Britt vs Jade, they should make it a gimmick match. Table match could work, that way Jade doesn't take a pin or submission.


"Adam Cole on a Pole" maybe?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That’s a hell of a lineup for the ladder match Jesus Christ


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this gonna be the first Casino match where there aren't a bunch of jobbers?


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Matt Hardy is doing the Brutus Beefcake move. Hint for the Joker!

STACKED Match!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The ref holding clippers and scissors lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orange doesn't even know what's happening lol 

"I guess I'm not gonna lose then"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed OC.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LMAO. OC promo at its finest.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

With the two ?s in the Casino match, pretty sure one will be OC after this. Maybe Hardy the other?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark Henry's facial expressions straight $$$$


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

burtchensen said:


> Matt Hardy is doing the Brutus Beefcake move. Hint for the Joker!
> 
> STACKED Match!


Obviously The Butcher


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Literally Orange Cassidy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just realizing OC's fist bump is kinda the perfect COVID fist bump lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> With the two ?s in the Casino match, pretty sure one will be OC after this. Maybe Hardy the other?


Im thinking Hangman makes his return as the Joker. OC in the other spot seems about right.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jack Evans looks like he hasn't showered in 3 weeks


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Da fuck am I watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jack Evans looks like he hasn't showered in 3 weeks


Probably accurate.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hopefully OC half-asses the shave too, just a nice landing strip on top.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like I've already seen OC beat Jack Evans in like 5 minutes on Dark


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Honestly hope they do something of significance with Evans once he loses and has no choice but to clean up that gross hair and scruff. Dude is peak spot monkey, but I still enjoy his work.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think we’re gonna see both Evans and Matt getting their heads cut tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Impressed that Evans hasn't botched anything yet. But man he looks physically rough compared to how he used to. The t-shirt never coming off is for a reason


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I guess OC and Matt Hardy will be the 5th and 6th participants of the Ladder Match. Who will be the Joker? Hangman, Wyatt, Miro?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jack Evans looks like he hasn't showered in 3 weeks


Living in Mexico will do that to you. :^)


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Jack Evans looks like the Spike Dudley brother that the Public Enemy never had.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Excalibur literally knows what every move is called lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man Evans sold that Superman punch so well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it would've been funnier if Blade was in this match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jack Evans selling the shit outta that punch


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think it would've been funnier if Blade was in this match


Because he has no hair to be shaved if he lost? lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Damn that sell of the Orange punch, take a bow Jack.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC and Hardy - called it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chuck Taylor actually looks like a barber


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jack Evans probably wanted to cut it all off...just couldn't bare to do it himself lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wheeler Yuta is such a good looking, handsome guy.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Because he has no hair to be shaved if he lost? lol


He's got like the friar tuck going


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hopefully everyone involved with cutting Jack's hair brought copious amounts of hand sanitizer. 



3venflow said:


> Impressed that Evans hasn't botched anything yet. But man he looks physically rough compared to how he used to. The t-shirt never coming off is for a reason


Sorta surprised that they didn't run with that and his scruffiness as part of a "world-weary ring vet", since it could've made him into quite the interesting counterpart to Cassidy's indifferent gimmick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The real talking point of that main event.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The real talking point of that main event.
> 
> View attachment 109663


I think that Butch is low key one of the most fashionable dudes in AEW. Although to be fair, this is a low bar to clear LOL


----------



## Jamescaws (Jul 18, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Bryan vs Nick will be must see TV.


_It was must see TV.

Bryan spit on Nick lol and at the end of the match made Kenny Omega tap!

Bryan will win the AEW Championship at the upcoming Pay Per View._


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan Danielson vs Nick Jackson was a very good match, Bryan really took his brutality levels up since coming in to AEW and the technical wrestling he showed tonight was fun to watch. I thought this delivered. Nick Jackson is well adept as a singles wrestler.

Thunder Rosa eating the pin sucked, but the match was okay. Nice table bump from Nyla. Jade is still incredibly lackluster in ring though, she had a nice performance against Leyla Hirsch but she didn't look too great tonight. Nyla was pretty clumsy at times as well. As expected, Rosa carried this the best she could.

The Ricky Starks, CM Punk, and Black segments were all great. I like that Punk was teasing major upcoming stories and Black's promo essentially ended the Nightmare Family feud and made him come off as sinister and unbeatable.

Jack Evans vs OC I didn't enjoy at all, Jack Evans selling was great though.

Can't wait for the Anniversary show, Shida vs Serena Deeb is gonna be incredible and the Casino ladder match contains a phenomenal line-up.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> the Casino ladder match contains a phenomenal line-up


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Well we learned from this show Bryan's goal is still to get his rematch against omega and fight for the title against him, so I guess he will rank up the wins 
Most people in the battle royale are part of the top 5 so I guess them missing their shot means they will fall out of the ranking or at least have a weaker standing. Miro also is coming off of a loss so his standing in the rankings is also low

Thats it for the people who wondered how the hell they could get Bryan as #1 in one month and half


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Why the hell is Matt Hardy on my screen with this roster? Can't they send him to Impact. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444145331910762499


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444145331910762499


The one random buff biker dude is simping hard LOL


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1444145331910762499


God I love jade


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Totally forgot this was on tonight! Shit

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

Bryan vs Nick Jackson was a good match


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bryan/Jackson was eh... not a great second match for Bryan. It wasn't bad, but I guess I expected too much there.
> 
> Decent Punk promo, and this triple threat I'm actually interested in seeing.


I couldn't disagree more. That match was fantastic and a perfect call-back to his ROH style.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Bryan vs Nick was awesome. I bet Nick was having flashbacks to PWG DDT4 2009 with those hard kicks jeez.

It really feels like Bryan has melded his ROH persona and WWE persona to create another unique version of himself.. It's the little things that make Bryan great, throughout his career.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jammy said:


> Bryan vs Nick was awesome. I bet Nick was having flashbacks to PWG DDT4 2009 with those hard kicks jeez.
> 
> It really feels like Bryan has melded his ROH persona and WWE persona to create another unique version of himself.. It's the little things that make Bryan great, throughout his career.


Haha I just rewatched the PWG match the other day. So brutal.

I completely agree about Bryan meshing the explosiveness of his WWE style with the repeated running dropkicks in the corner, yes kicks, etc with his ROH elbows, suplexes, and Cattle Mutilation.

It's so much fun to watch!!

He's saying "I have til 5" every match again and the crowd is chanting "you're gonna get your fuckin' head kicked in" again!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

THANOS said:


> I couldn't disagree more. That match was fantastic and a perfect call-back to his ROH style.


The match was fine, but it just didn't click. I don't think the two really meshed well together (or Nick just sucks), and reading the spoilers I was expecting something amazing. What I got was a fine match, but one that I think will easily be forgotten in a few months if Bryan continues competing regularly.

I don't think it helps either this was the second match Bryan had after Omega. Naturally I knew it was going to be a step down, but I think there's a good chunk of matches that have been better in the last few weeks. This one just felt average.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I loved Daniel Bryan but I'll always enjoy Bryan Danielson more. 

The guy is going to have one hell of a run, isnt he? Just can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Erik. said:


> I loved Daniel Bryan but I'll always enjoy Bryan Danielson more.
> 
> The guy is going to have one hell of a run, isnt he? Just can't wait to see more of him.


Exactly the same for me, Daniel Bryan is great but Bryan Danielson is even better.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Bryan v Jackson - two big names in the curtain jerker. Can’t complain about that. Love the kick your head in chant, nice match. Felt like real pro wrestling. Didn’t need the post match shenanigans.
Unpopular opinion - I love taz and Excalibur as a commentary duo.
Womens match - loved the table spot. Hated rosa eating the pin. Sound match. They are building up Jade aren’t they.
Main event - I would have loved khan to show some guts and have hardy cheat so evans wins and OC gets shaved. That would have been a good swerve.

I love one hour wrestling shows
7/10


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I believe Danielson has reached his peak. His run in AEW is faultless. Imagine that it is only going to get better.

Bryan was good in WWE, but he was too clean cut as a babyface. His vegan run was OK - but I can't really hate vegans Iike that, even if they are preachy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

burtchensen said:


> "Adam Cole on a Pole" maybe?


Could get off cheap, too. Good sturdy fishing pole will hold him up…


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I enjoyed Bryan’s match. Hardy and OC needs to end and Hardy needs to go away.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Jade Cargill is really not good is she!! Lacks the basics and looks like a walking injury, either to herself or her opponent. Jadeberg is a good shout!


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

Decent show, nothing special. Jackson/Danielson was a pretty good match but didn't really enjoy anything else besides that other than the short Punk/Black/Starks promos.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Jade is being pushed it seems and is really protected.

She ain't ready for a title right now. She is too green and seems too sloppy in the ring.

Give it 18 months see where she is at.

But can see her being the one to take the title of Britt in the next couple of months sadly.

Average show apart from the opener being a good match.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Outside the box idea: Jade will face Britt. The champion will use some extremely underhanded heel tactics to retain the belt. Jade ends up turning babyface after this. They have to realize Jade isn't ready to hold the belt yet.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The three-man booth was much, much better. I would like to thank Dan Lambert and America's Top Team for their service in removing Jericho from the Rampage broadcast. Please, come back and do that every week. The only thing better than commentary without a screaming Jericho is a series of promos without a talking Cody (Thanks Arn, please tell Cody to stop talking every week). 

A bit more on commentary and interview bits: I'm loving Taz and Excalibur together. They bring just the right mix of technical knowledge, experience and fun. Starks kind of blended into the background for me. Rampage would be fine with just the first two at the desk. Oh, and Mark Henry in his split-screen pre main event interviews is glorious. There's something about him that makes me smile. I want to see his happy face every week on Dynamite too. 

If AEW were really considering a midcard women's title I'd slot Jade into that scene. She looks amazing. Now she needs more practice working matches with some of the stronger in-ring women. I'd keep her and Britt away from each other right now - they wouldn't have a good match yet and that's not the booking the women's champion title deserves.

Jade might also benefit from being in a tag team. Since AEW is going that direction - the matching gear the girls had for the TayJay vs PeneloBunny seals it - I'd like to see Jade with someone like Serena Deeb (huge learning experience) or Red Velvet (I like the size and wrestling style contrast).

The opener was all sorts of awesome, as expected. People like to bash the Bucks but Nick Jackson is a great modern wrestler. I did see what looked like a few misses from him on Friday's show, but he and Danielson have different styles that complement each other and make for an entertaining match. 

The return of the American Dragon has been everything I'd hope for. This is him at his best, a combination of his old indie moves, his Japan training, a little MMA-style and what he picked up over the years in WWE. And I just really like the person Bryan Danielson, so I'm biased and will love everything he does. 

That main event though. I love OC's character. I didn't expect to but he won me over. I've always enjoyed Jack Evans and his gymnastics. I wish he'd find his mojo again because he and Angelico are a top tag team when they get the chance to shine (Someone please rescue the tag teams from the Hardy Family Office; PP, TH2 and B&B are all better than what they're stuck doing.). 

So yeah, I like both of these guys.
I did not like them together.
I did not like this match.
I did not like the Dark Order rocking up.
I did not like the comedy ending.

I did, however, like Jack's epic selling of OC's punch and cute little -1 closing the show. You can tell the boy has really bonded with some of the wrestlers (like Tay). I know, I know folks will complain about the child being on tv and the continuing mentions of Brodie Lee but AEW are helping a kid have good memories associated with pro wrestling, and his father's role in it, after his father's death. I'm ok with that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

watching Danielson v Nick Jackson - nobody better complain about the YBs size again


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Woah! Jade actually won.


She looked weak with that finish imo, she should have annihilated Rosa with an actual wrestling move at least.


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

burtchensen said:


> Great Match. aftermath wasnt.. at least kenny joined the ring. douple tap was unneccessary..
> 
> hook needs a new haircut! thats the only thing, why i really hate him. i want to hate him, but in the "good way". because he seems to be a good heel and im interested, what hes capable of. but the haircut is a nogo..


Why do you hate his haircut so much, what new haircut would you see as a better fit for him ?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Really enjoyed this week's Rampage. Wasn't in the wrestling mood so I decided to check out the smackdown for draft first. It was all average as always, then I watched Rampage not expecting anything and damn this show rocked! I really could tell the difference in quality. 

Every match was good in its own right but Bryan vs Nick.. wow. Just amazing. Bryan was super aggressive in this match. The kicks the mat wrestling the submissions.. and Nick being awesome at what he does. What a match. I really think Nick could be a Jeff Hardy level singles competitor some day. 

Women's match was okay. Triple threats are a rare occurrence in AEW so I enjoyed it for what it was. 

OC vs Th2 guy was a pretty solid match. Him losing hair added stakes. Liked the prematch interview where OC has no idea about the stipulations. I enjoyed OC this match alot more than I do usually for some reason. 

After the show I felt more entertained with 1 hour of Rampage than 2 hours of Smackdown (admittedly I skipped most matches).


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon Bryan is amazing!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> watching Danielson v Nick Jackson - nobody better complain about the YBs size again


Danielson looks pretty jacked to me. Like he spent all his time off working on his traps


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

MaseMan said:


> Outside the box idea: Jade will face Britt. The champion will use some extremely underhanded heel tactics to retain the belt. Jade ends up turning babyface after this. They have to realize Jade isn't ready to hold the belt yet.


She takes on Britt for the title. Jame Hayter runs interference. Britt wins. Cargill gets pissed at Jamie and those two have a brief feud

There's no way in hell Britt should lose the title. I honestly think she should join the Elite and hang on it for a couple more months. When she does drop it, it should be to Rosa, a hot new talent Kahn brings in, or someone on the roster who just suddenly catches fire with the crowds. You just never know when someone is suddenly going to get super over

Ruby Soho already seems like yesterdays news


----------

